# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Hexa Robot - Lựa chon động cơ bước.

## Ngô Đức Nguyên

Em chào mọi người
Hiện tại em là vừa học xong năm 3 trường đại học bách khoa HCM

Em muốn làm đồ án về Hexa Robot, Robot em muốn làm tương tự vậy


do mới post bài nên em chưa được đăng link  :Frown: , mọi người sửa link lại giùm em, xóa dấu cách ở www .

Nhưng do chưa có kinh nghiệm nên em có một số thắc mắc muốn hỏi
1. Với cơ cấu như vậy và nó mang tải khoảng 1.3-1.5 kg thì em nên lựa chon động cơ bước có momen như thế nào?
Em cần nó dư tải vừa đủ, tại vì nếu nó lớn quá thì chi phí nó cũng cao theo. 
Em nghĩ vì nó có 6 đông cơ nên chắc tải của nó cũng được chia 6 ra. 1 động cơ sẽ chịu khoảng 0.3kg và với cơ cấu gắn với nó (chắc đúng  :Confused: )

2. Em có thể mua những động cơ này ở đâu và giá nó như thế nào? 

3. Với các cơ cấu như trên video thì mọi người có thể ước đoán cho em chi phí khoảng bao nhiêu?

Em cảm ơn và mong mọi người giải đáp giùm em.

----------

lucasyeah12345

----------


## ronaldinho_07

bạn làm xong kinematics chưa

----------


## CKD

Ơ hơ! Mình hỏi câu này trước khi trả lời nhé. Ban học chuyên ngành gì?
Bạn hỏi về moment mà không đưa ra bất kỳ thông số hệ thống nào để căn cứ.. nên hỏi cũng như không hỏi.

*- Làm theo phương pháp tính toán.*
Để tìm được tải trên motor, bạn phải phân tích được lực tác dụng lên mấy cái tay arm của step.
Để làm được điều này thì không cần bạn phải chuyên ngành cơ khí hay gì cả. Mọi kiến thức cần có đã được học ở phổ thông rồi
Có được các moment cần.. thì chỉ cần tính thêm hệ số an toàn, sau đó tra đặc tuyến của step moment/tốc độ là chọn được step phù hợp.
*- Làm theo phương pháp thử & sai.*
Thử và sai mà.. chiến thôi. Nêu không đạt thì nâng cấp motor khoẻ hơn.

----------

lucasyeah12345, tran1804

----------


## huuminhsh

sao phải dùng tận 6 cái động cơ ta ?dùng 3 cái được ko nhỉ ?

----------


## anhxco

Theo e với thể laoij này cụ nên dùng thêm hộp số cụ ạ. Tính toán lực và tốc độ để lựa chọn sao phù hợp với yêu cầu.

----------


## CKD

Nếu mà dùng 3 dc như kiểu delta thì không chủ động được mặt vệ tinh.
Delta thì mặt vệ tinh luôn tự đưa về vị trí cân bằng.
Trong máy in 3D thì để trục in luôn đứng nên phải dùng tới 6 tay arm, nhưng chỉ có 3 motor dẩn động.

Việc dùng hộp số thì tăng lực, nhưng đồng thời giảm tốc độ. Nên muốn biết chính xác nên làm gì, mua gì, thì việc lập phương trình liên kết giữa các bật là cần làm. Và trước sau gì cũng phải làm. Khi đó sẽ có ngay tốc độ và moment cần thôi mà.

----------

tran1804

----------


## Ngô Đức Nguyên

Em học Điện - Điện Tử

Kinematic em chưa làm, hiện giờ em cũng chưa biết bắt đầu thế nào với cái kinematics.

Do chưa có định hướng gì về các bước thực hiện nên em chỉ biết đăng câu hỏi chung chung như vậy, mong các anh thông cảm.

Các anh tư vấn cho em các bước cơ bản để có thể thiết kế được nó không ạ. 

Em cảm ơn.

----------


## hung1706

Nếu em học Đ-ĐT thì chả cần đi sâu vào Động học rô-bot làm gì cho mệt, bày vẽ ra rồi chả biết kiểm tra kết quả đúng hay sai thì ông thầy ổng vặn cho nát xương  :Smile: )))
Cơ cấu 6 bậc như em đưa ra thì chịu khó search tài liệu, có nhiều báo cáo về món này nhưng toàn tiếng Anh  :Big Grin:  
Gửi bạn cái này xem tham khảo nhé: https://www.researchgate.net/publica...rning_Approach

----------


## CKD

Vậy thì tìm mẫu từ internet, xong phát hoạ lại mô hình, dự trù kích thước v.v....
Sau đó tính toán lại, rồi lựa chọn vật tư v.v...
Chiến từ từ tới đâu vướng thì gở ở đó.

----------

tran1804

----------

